

The Fastest Growing Spectator Sport You're Not Watching - teempai
https://medium.com/@Oddshot/the-fastest-growing-spectator-sport-you-re-not-watching-e3fdae27b6bd

======
kanewaltman
"In 2012 eSports total viewership was at a meager 134 million viewers. By 2014
the total viewership had grown to 206 million viewers and it is estimated that
by 2017 a mind blowing 335 million people will tune in to watch the best
gamers in the world go head to head."

jeez.

